# Scratch built, all plastic inquisitorial henchmen



## DeusMortemEst (Dec 14, 2007)

Ahoy mateys!

Here's something that's been keeping me off my Chaos project recently. I have been makeing some hencmen for the retinue of my future Witch Hunters force. The force, however, will not be a part of the Inquisition, but the paramilitary division of a militant, fundamentalist doomsday cult that has arisen on an Imperial planet that have been cut off from the Imperium for decades by terrible warp storms. The planet is now in utter chaos, with the local government strugling to withhold attacks and preasure from revolutionary groups, Chaos cults and Imperial fundamentalist groups.

Here are the henchmen I have made this far:



From left to right: gun servitor, cherubim (or something), aocalyte (behind), pentient, aocalyte (again). And yes, I know, some of the parts are painted. I just had to pick them off already painted models because I couldn't find any other elsewhere...

Ok, I have three questions for you:

1) Like 'em?

2) Can you trace all the different bits?

3) Since the short, robed guy actually carries a bolt pistol, do you think I could use him as something else than a familiar? in that case, what?


----------



## Hespithe (Dec 26, 2006)

They look very cool, Deus, but I'm not about to try and name all the parts, lol.


----------



## Mad King George (Jan 15, 2008)

lolly pop sticks for the cross


----------



## Cadian81st (Dec 24, 2006)

very cool. other than the ig heads, i'm at a loss as to the different parts used though.


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

THey are very cool. I know where most of the parts came from. THe guy on the cross is my favorite.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Very nice Morfang. 

I've been doing the same sorta thing with one of my henchmen. A Sage as Imperial Navy Forward Observer with a huge commlink on his back. He's still not finished. 

I love your Cherubim. Its so characterful.


----------



## DeusMortemEst (Dec 14, 2007)

First of all, thanks for all the kind words. I'm glad you like 'em.



Mad King George said:


> lolly pop sticks for the cross


Nope. It's actually some odd, really fragile and thin wooden bits I got from a sort of basked. :wink:



Cadian81st said:


> other than the ig heads, i'm at a loss as to the different parts used though.


They are mostly Empire militia or Cadian bits. The servitor's head is from the chaos mutation sprue, while the heavy bolter and wires are from the scrap box. The cherubim is based on a night goblin with a Black Templars sword.



Jacobite said:


> I've been doing the same sorta thing with one of my henchmen. A Sage as Imperial Navy Forward Observer with a huge commlink on his back. He's still not finished.


Sounds cool. I still have quite some retinue members left that I have planned. Amongst them are a crusader based on an Empire warrior priest and an Inquisitor lord based on chaplain Cassius. Also, I will use modified Imperial guardsmen as Sisters of battle and some Empire flaggelants as Sisters Reptina... ^^

Damn, why do I keep having all these brilliant new army ideas before I ever finish my current project?


----------



## Pandawithissues... (Dec 2, 2007)

> Damn, why do I keep having all these brilliant new army ideas before I ever finish my current project?


Because, like me, you clearly really enjoy the modelling side of the hobby. PS, they are awesome!


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

A =I= based on Chaplin Cassuis. That sound very interesting. Looking forward to seeing that.


----------



## DeusMortemEst (Dec 14, 2007)

Pandawithissues... said:


> Because, like me, you clearly really enjoy the modelling side of the hobby. PS, they are awesome!


Yeah, I guess that's the case. However, that's a curse jsut as much as a blesing. And thanks!



Jacobite said:


> A =I= based on Chaplin Cassuis. That sound very interesting. Looking forward to seeing that.


Yeah, that what I thought too. The plan is to not use his backpack, remove his shoulder pads and add some green stuff fur, Coeztas-style. Maybe I'll do some more comversions, but I'm not really sure how to do it, so if you guys have any ideas, I'd dearly apreciate to hear them. That goes for the whole of my army as well.


----------

